# Snow tires?



## BRUNSWICK CONCRETE (Dec 17, 2002)

What do you guys use? How many use studded tires?:waving:

Looking at replacing 255/85/16 BFG MT with a true sno tire.
The go on a 97 F350 PSD ,srw,xl,regcab,ranchand rear bumper.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Do a search. It was discussed recently.


----------



## BRUNSWICK CONCRETE (Dec 17, 2002)

Any body using the Blizzak w965 235/85/16

did a search and see only bfg's and cooper's with some ratings.Both have mixed reviews from everyone.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I put 245/75/16's on my girlfriends truck last year. Overall, I don't think they are very good tires. First, they only lasted about 9,000 miles. If you are only driving on snowpacked and ice, they would be work fine. Pavement (wet or dry), the truck felt very loose, kinda like the sidewalls were moving as you went around a corner. Due to the low mileage we got out of them, I won't be getting another set.

Andy


----------



## BRUNSWICK CONCRETE (Dec 17, 2002)

Well i decided on Nokian Hakkapeliitta 10lt 235/85/16 E

The get the best report card in severe snow&ice service.:waving:


----------



## BRUNSWICK CONCRETE (Dec 17, 2002)

Now that i got the 16 tires squared away, now i need a plow for our own off-road plowing onsite. Any suggestions? I'm leaning towards a Fisher 8' HD.Love the Fishstick.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Find a dealer for ETS tires in New Brunswick. They're Re molds made in Nova Scotia by the largest tire re-manufacturer in North America, they are the BEST snow tire you can buy at 1/2 the price of a new Name Brand. A studded 245 65 16 runs about 90 CDN., mounted and balanced.
Also check out their Green Diamond tires they're re-molds with Carborundum grit in the rubber I bought a pair for my wife SUV they're the same price as studded ETS tires. As the tire wears the grit comes to the surface, they stop as well as studs on ice, stop a better then studs on wet pavement, and aren't as noisy.
By the way re-molds aren't like a regular re-treaded tire, the tire is put back into a mold and has new rubber bonded from bead to bead, I've bought about 20 sets in the last 10 years or so, and have never had a problem.
I run 215 85 16 s studded on my Dodge 2500, the narrower tire give better traction in snow


----------

